# H1B visa and girlfriend/wife



## TomRi (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi all,
I have been offered a H1B.
Is it true that my girlfriend could come with me using a 3 month tourist visa.

In case we would be married. Would she be allowed to stay longer (she has no H1B). I have heard that the tax would be lower as well if we would be married?

Thanks
Thomas


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You may run into difficulties if she comes over with you initially on a tourist visa and then looks to extend it. But I'll leave that to the folks here who have greater knowledge of the visa side of things.

You will pay less taxes as a married couple because you'll be able to file jointly. But if you're on an H1B, chances are she won't be able to work on a dependent visa - and your income will have to cover the expenses of two people.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

I hope you will marry for love not tax deductions.

She can visit the US on VWP for up to 90 days. The actual duration of her stay will be determined by the immigration officer at point of entry. Frequent entries will set red flags.


----------



## TomRi (Sep 15, 2010)

twostep said:


> I hope you will marry for love not tax deductions.


:clap2:
No worries...


----------



## TomRi (Sep 15, 2010)

Many thanks Bev,

but can you please explain what you mean with this.
Do you mean that she will not be able to get a job (because its only me that has a visa) and we willl need to live from one income? Thats not a problem as it will not be forever anyway.



Bevdeforges said:


> But if you're on an H1B, chances are she won't be able to work on a dependent visa - and your income will have to cover the expenses of two people.
> Cheers,
> Bev


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

TomRi said:


> Hi all,
> I have been offered a H1B.
> Is it true that my girlfriend could come with me using a 3 month tourist visa.
> 
> ...


if you are married she would get a H-4 ...visa 
with that she cannot work though..but can stay their with you


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

ttt


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

TomRi said:


> Many thanks Bev,
> 
> but can you please explain what you mean with this.
> Do you mean that she will not be able to get a job (because its only me that has a visa) and we willl need to live from one income? Thats not a problem as it will not be forever anyway.


You got it.


----------



## tomben (Dec 31, 2008)

twostep said:


> Frequent entries will set red flags.


Yes it will. On my wife's 3rd visit in less than 15 months she was taken to an interrogation room at Boston Logan and yelled at by a big brave immigration officer.


----------

